# Feeding spiney eel Frozen grocery store shrimp



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

will this be a good staple food in the long run for a 10 inch spiney eel? i cut up frozen shrimp from Save on foods since it is the only thing this picky eater will take.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Almost all my fish eat frozen (thawed) shrimp  very high in protein just make sure its not already cooked. If you goto superstore they sell a 908g bag for really cheap, probbaly the cheapest around. I just cut them up into smaller chunks.


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

yes thats what i have been doing haha, not that i have done it but what if by mistake i do feed them precooked shrimp how is that harmful to the fish?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont think it would be harmful but cooked food is not meant for the digestive system of fish or other animals. Plus I think you cook out some of the protein and minerals that will come on raw shrimp


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I've used fresh shrimp in the past, fish went mental for it


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think cooked frozen shrimp have preservatives added to maintain flavor and freshness. I wouldn't use it for fish. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------

